# Lyons Powder w/ original label.Value?



## ellisnowens (May 28, 2010)

Does anyone know if this bottle is valuable?


----------



## ellisnowens (May 28, 2010)

lyons powder


----------



## GuntherHess (May 28, 2010)

It has value. Is it pontil marked or smooth base?


----------



## ellisnowens (May 28, 2010)

smooth base


----------



## GuntherHess (May 28, 2010)

An amber one with no label would probably be worth about $30. One with a perfect label would probably go for about $200. Yours is somewhere in between depending on how well buyers judge the condition of the label. labelled stuff is always a bit hard to value.


----------



## glass man (May 29, 2010)

NICE BOTTLE! A GOOD MANY PEOPLE COLLECT THESE. GUTH KNOWS MORE ABOUT THEM THEN I DO. GLAD TO SEE ONE WITH A LABEL...COOL!! JAMIE


----------



## CALDIGR2 (May 30, 2010)

I have an extensive collection of Lyon's Powder bottles and would be interested in yours.


----------



## ellisnowens (May 31, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?View.Item&item=280513729464&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## ellisnowens (May 31, 2010)

http://myworld.ebay.com/2297ellis


----------



## Lordbud (May 31, 2010)

Try this direct link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lyons-Powder-B-P-NY-with-original-label_W0QQitemZ280513729464QQihZ018QQcategoryZ895QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 I remember way back when in the old small format Antique Bottle & Glass Collector magazine there was a "Bug Bottle Shoot Out" to see who had the best examples of Lyon's and related bottles.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (May 31, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Lordbud
> 
> Try this direct link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Lyons-Powder-B-P-NY-with-original-label_W0QQitemZ280513729464QQihZ018QQcategoryZ895QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


 I was a participant in that first "Bug Bottle Shootout". It was Jim's idea and a way to promote the little bottles. Myself, Louie and Jim were the "shooters". I guess we were the only collectors at the time, but it was a lot of fun. Lyon's, Schwerin's, Costar's, and others, now command several times the prices they did back then, and are now "respected" in the bottle collecting community.


----------



## justanolddigger (Jun 4, 2010)

Way cool that you were in on that. I remember it perfectly, I think it was one of the absolute best bottle stories of all time. It had great drama to go along with a very neat storyline about a super bottle that wasn't known much about at that time.
 Bill


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jun 4, 2010)

I may be the "holdout" of the original three bug bottle "shooters". Jim bought the bulk of Louie's collection and then passed them through his auction. I didn't purchase any of them because my collection represents the colors as it is. I did pick one up off of eBay a couple weeks ago, that is, unbelievably, a slightly different than my several other cherry puce examples. Bug bottles make an intense and colorful window display and I keep 28 different colors on the shelves at all times. My collection now consists of 61 mostly OP and snap case bottles from several manufacturers, not just Lyon's.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 4, 2010)

Might this be the example?


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jun 4, 2010)

Sure looks like it. It came from a Lexington, Ky digger who found it in Maysville. I got the labeled one, too.


----------



## pupman (Aug 29, 2011)

Rarest Insect powder-I thought you folks might like to see what is arguably the rarest of the Lyons powder type bottles.Enclosed is a picture of MEYERS/DESTROYER//NEW YORK ,a very poor competitor to Lyons,Costars and the like.Why do I feel this is ths ultimate bug bottle? Well for starters,to the best of my knowledge it is truly one of a kind which  means not only is the bottle unknown from one example but the company also as this is no Lyons powder .however rare some particular examples may be! Secondly this bottle  is colored and open pontiled which in many peoples opinion is the right stuff for extreme rarity. This beautiful emerald green bugger was dug in manhattan and I would pretty much put it up against anything in a bug bottle shootout. If anyone has one I would love to hear from you and see a picture,I'm always looking for more buggers as these bottles are ALL I collect,I can do more pics if anyone likes showing the pontil etc.
      As a little aside ,although Lou sold his collection to Jim a few years ago Hag still has his buggers including a super cobalt smooth base Lyons,one of two cobalt embossed bug bottles known the other being the John Henry in my collection! Happy collecting,Kev


----------



## pupman (Aug 29, 2011)

Another shot of the O.P MEYERS DESTROYER/NEW YORK showing the pontil


----------



## pupman (Aug 29, 2011)

Another veiw-MEYERS DESTROYER-only known example!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't know anything about Lyons bottles, nor had I heard of them until this post! Very cool stuff.

 Your bottle is amazing pupman. Pontiled bottles were almost never made in that color. And the fact that it's one of a kind makes it probably worth an incredible amount of money. I think we'd all appreciate some better pictures, because yours are a bit blurry. Try putting the "macro" setting on on your camera.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 29, 2011)

nice bug powder. 
 Hey man where have you been hiding?


----------



## pupman (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey Gunth! I kind of come and go like the wind,I went through some tough times in the last couple of years,I lost my lifelong friend,BEAR unexpectedly and couldn't get over it very well.Bear was my baby,we'd walk down the street and everybody would say how well I had"trained him".I would reply that he wasn't trained at all and everything he did was because he loved me!....but I digress. I just happened to be contacted by one of the forums great bottle people with some questios about Lyon's and other insect powders and it kinda stirred me up to do a little buggin! I just picked up that citron snapcase Lyons from e-bay,the citron is extremely rare and these bottles often still have the hints of pontils.generally we have threeLyons types that were made within only a year ot two of each other-we have the earliest which by the way had FLARED lips(excessively rare) and the open pontil bottles that we all know and love so much.Then we have bottles that are very crude with identical rolled lips to the pontils and a concave base where(trust me on this) they smoothed the pontils out and you are left witha  plain base that has an odd smoothing affect and no snapcase.Finally you have heavy bottles(for a Lyon's) that have that exact same rolled lip as the pontils but are flat based and as i say,can have the rudiments of very light pontil marks.A good example of this was the yellowish one that sold in Hags auction when he sold the Pellegrini bottles that he didn't need and I have the exact same example which we dug in Brooklyn.See Gunth,you shouldn't get me started about these bug bottles they are always such a enjoyment to me! And as always ,everybody on the forum is very nice to deal with and I appreciate your correspondance! Kev P.S. Wheelin-I'll try to give you better pics!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 29, 2011)

You know a lot about bug powders...

 Is an aqua "Sure Pop Insect Powder" with a wide mouth, around 1890's, rare at all? Just wondering, I dug one and didn't figure out too much []


----------



## pupman (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey WhellinThis might be a little better,Kev


----------



## pupman (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Whella,Can you send me i picture of that bottle sounds nice!


----------



## pupman (Aug 29, 2011)

Last one ,I don't know if you collect these bottles Whellah but if you don't i would be interested in acquireing it,just let me know.My collect consists of over 100 Lyons powders and their imitators and i'm always looking for examples that i don't have,tahnks,Kev


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 29, 2011)

That green one is a stunning bottle! I love the fact that it's colored and pontiled. Did you dig it yourself? Can't beat that.

 I don't mean to derail the thread, but... []


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 29, 2011)

It certainly pales in comparison to yours, pupman, but I think it has its charm...

 I wonder if it really "popped" the insects? Sound violent! [8D]


----------



## pupman (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice bottle Whellah,not a commonly seen on either and 1890 is right on the mark.I try to stay with insect poders with the Lyons shape but this is a nice powder and there are probably quite a few people who would love to have it ,I would think $50-100 or more on ebay any given day. The economy has affected most bottles but the bug powders have held up rather well most times Thanks for letting me see it!
       A friend dug the Meyers and was nice enough to give me shot at it-which I jumped at!!!!I've dug quite a few insect powders in Brooklyn the large size reynards comes to mind which is quite rare but unfortunatly not the meyers which I really couldn't put a price on! Thanks for the info! Pup


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  pupman
> 
> Nice bottle Whellah,not a commonly seen on either and 1890 is right on the mark.I try to stay with insect poders with the Lyons shape but this is a nice powder and there are probably quite a few people who would love to have it ,I would think $50-100 or more on ebay any given day. The economy has affected most bottles but the bug powders have held up rather well most times Thanks for letting me see it!
> A friend dug the Meyers and was nice enough to give me shot at it-which I jumped at!!!!I've dug quite a few insect powders in Brooklyn the large size reynards comes to mind which is quite rare but unfortunatly not the meyers which I really couldn't put a price on! Thanks for the info! Pup


 
 Wow! That's good to hear, I'd have never guessed a rather plain looking bottle like yhT could be wotyhj money. 

 I know I'd be happy to dig such an amazingu rare bottle as the Meyers, but even getting one from a friend is food.

 I typed this without my glasses, actually... Ley's rollthe dice and see how blind I am...


----------



## junkyard jack (Aug 30, 2011)

I've always said that if I didn't collect jars, I would probably collect them "buggers". That Lyons with the label is really nice.


----------



## deep digger (Aug 30, 2011)

Pup,Its good to hear from you again.I came up with a bugger that nobody includingJim had seen. Its a PARSONS/GENUINE/PERSIAN INSECT/DESTROTER/N.Y. The bottle is honey amber and hammered with whittle.The same shape as a lyons but bigger.It stands 4 3/4 inches tall and a little more than 1 5/8 in diamater. I put it right around 1875 judging from the top and the base.It was funny I knew I had something good because when I handed it to Jim he was sitting and his leg started bouncing up and down, and he said "thats a new one on me". Please let me knoe if you have ever heard of this one.I will try to get a pic up for you soon.Kev


----------



## pupman (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey,Great hearing from you too! Now...I really have to see a picture of that one!Sounds  like a wonderful piece! I have heard of most of the known insect powders by now but not that one! Theres a Kyles Persian insect powder but not Parsons to my knowledge.Another one that tried to get on the Lyons bandwagon and cash in one the pest problems that of course,still plague us to this day! Did you know that Lyons  ,or rather subsequent owners such as Barnes and Park  to the rights for Lyons powders were continuing to produce Lyons powder right up to the turn of the century? That was quite a run for "Prof.Lyons "as he was fond of referring to himself.Gotta see this one!Pup


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 30, 2011)

> PARSONS/GENUINE/PERSIAN INSECT/DESTROTER/N.Y.


 
 wonder if its related to PARSONS AURA NERVO COUGH SYRUP?

 Chris (BaltoBottles) was selling a lyons style bug powder I had never heard of before. It was in a group of bottles he was selling not too long ago.

 I think the is the post... 
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Bottles-for-sale-on-the-forum/m-436730/tm.htm


----------



## saratogadriver (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm impressed to see a Lyons with a label.   I thought virtually all of these came out of privies, and hence without labels.    Pretty good stuff that...

 Jim G


----------



## deep digger (Aug 30, 2011)

Here's the Parsons


----------



## pupman (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey deep,I love it especially being vertically embossed.The color is really nice yellow amber by the look of it.Although I love the lyons powder type bottles I also believe that I can't have everything but if you ever decide to sell the bottle I would really appreciate it if you gave me a shot at it!  At one time I collected cures and had 1000 examples in my collection. I decided I wanted to concentrate on other collecting preferences so I thought about how to go about selling them. I thought about e-bay and although I,m kind of forced to use it these days I am not particularly happy at the "competitiveness(I could also use the word greed) of the e-bay experience. With this in mind I decided to give cure collectors I knew a shot at getting some bottles that would have the sharks consuming themselves on e-bay. So I came up with what I thought were fair prices neither too high or too low, and called a few cure guys I knew over the past 20 years or so.Not only did they really appreciate not having to "bid" on real nice bottles but I sold the entire collection with no problem at all and that's saying alot for moving 1000 pieces! I know there is a message in all this ,just ask the cure people ,who although they paid a good price liked the idea of not having to bid crazy to get a cure for their collection. And it's certinly come back to me Jim Hag did this a few years ago on a  key peice to my Lyons collection.  
       That having been said,it's just a wonderful bottle and thanks for sharing the picture with all of us bug freaks! Kev


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 30, 2011)

Real cool thread,...love the bottles.


----------



## deep digger (Aug 30, 2011)

There is not really a Kyles powder is there. Thats my last name I think your pullin my leg??


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Aug 30, 2011)

I also have those bottles. Anything "bug bottle" related is one of my weaknesses.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Aug 30, 2011)

Whoa, Nellie! Not the dreaded Meyer's? I've been wanting one of those since we dug a busted one in Brooklyn back in '78. WHAT A FREAKING BOTTLE!! [8D]


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 30, 2011)

If anyone runs across one of these bottles? I'd be interested.


----------



## pupman (Aug 31, 2011)

That's right Mike it's a MEYERS DESTROYER  allright in a true emerald green! What color was  the one you dug? Didn't know you dug Brooklyn, you must have been with Mike Hoffman  and  Ed Fitzpatrick back then. They were supplying alot of good powders those days! I do not know of another example in any collections,Kev


----------



## pupman (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes Sir, There is a KYLES PERSIAN POWDER  out there! A real nice bottle at that! Kev


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 31, 2011)

How common is the Jacoby bug bottle?


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Aug 31, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  pupman
> 
> That's right Mike it's a MEYERS DESTROYER  allright in a true emerald green! What color was  the one you dug? Didn't know you dug Brooklyn, you must have been with Mike Hoffman  and  Ed Fitzpatrick back then. They were supplying alot of good powders those days! I do not know of another example in any collections,Kev


 Dang, it sure was Mike "Bones" Hoffman. We dug there a couple times and actually found some rare bottles. The Meyers was also green. I sorta began my bug collection at that time. Gary Guess was another of the diggers. Mike was out here for the Reno Bottle Show, but I missed seeing him. We spoke on the phone last Friday, though. I haven't talked to him post-Irene.


----------



## springhead (Aug 31, 2011)

Can I still order that Tiger Paste?... my tigers are getting somewhat irritable... heh...

 Pupman

 Brightened your picture up a bit.


----------



## pupman (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Gunther,Not at all common on Jacoby,quite rare really! Got a picture of that one for me?Kev


----------



## pupman (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Mike,Wow ,you still talk to Mike Hoffman ,I thought he got out of bottles a long time ago for postcards! Those Meyers are some bottles ,as I say except for a broken piece the one I have is ,as far as I know,unique. Being here on Long Island and part of the now defunct l.I. bottle club I came in contact with Mike,Gary Guest and many  others and as far as your self any bugman woth his salt knows Mike Dolcini from the legendary bug bottle shootouts. I almost bought Lou's collection myself but there was not alot of stuff in it that I didnt already have.Great hearing about the Meyers! Kev


----------



## pupman (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for brightening the meyers up for us Springhead ,much appreciated! It Looks awsome!!!Kev


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Aug 31, 2011)

> Hi Gunther,Not at all common on Jacoby,quite rare really! Got a picture of that one for me?Kev


 
 Chris may still have it for sale. Theres a photo in this thread.
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Bottles-for-sale-on-the-forum/m-436730/tm.htm


----------



## pupman (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks Gunther, I  hope I can get it from Chris,I'm waiting for him to e-mail his info,I appreciate the heads up,Kev


----------



## glass man (Sep 1, 2011)

The rarest bug poison bottle I have ever seen/held personnaly was a "Jacobs bed bug poison" in amber.There is a clear one but these are not as rare.

 The Jacobs poison was sold from Jacob's drug store in Atlanta where coke was first sold...

 My friend that had  offered to sell it to me for 100 bucks,but I didn't have the money and neither one of us knew the value.

 He did some research and ended up selling it to a collector iN CAL. for $1800!Man only I had a clue I woulda got the 100 dollars some where!

 Great to see you back here again KEV!!![&:] JAMIE


----------



## pupman (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Jamie, Great hearing from you too! I guess I have my good times and bad times and I looked at my bug bottles and remembered how huch fun I had collecting them and when one of the folks from the forum wanted info on bug bottles I decided to get in the forum a little and try to drum up old friends and as you can see I was successful!!!!
      Wow that jacobs had to be sweet! You don't have a picture do you? $1800.00 is some real heavy dough for  a bugger,makes me wonder what mine are really worth now.No matter I enjoy them and really wouldn't get rid of them unless I had to.If you come up with any I would love to have a shot at them,Best Regards,Kev


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Sep 3, 2011)

Kev, Mike H. did get out of bottles, mainly for shorebird deeks, but he still loves them. Louie, Ken Salazar, and I went to Mikes house a few years back and drove down to the York show. We then drove around Brooklyn and looked at all the old sites. There are some killer dig spots out on LI, too.

 Back in the day we also dug Albany, Waterford, Poughkeepsie, and a few other places I cannot recall. CRS has taken over my 65 yr old a**.[]


----------



## pupman (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah Mike ,I know what you mean,I dug alot on Long Island too but never any good for bug bottles,Brooklyn and Manhattan were the plece to be! Did you ever get a aqua bottle looking like a Knowles but a little larger and said Skidmores  Empire? An aqua bottles but a weird one! Definitely a bug bottle but except for the shape you would wonder what you had!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Sep 4, 2011)

No, can't say that I have heard of that one. I do have three different Knowles. At this time it's getting very difficult to find anything different in the bug bottle world. It seems that everyone want to collect them. Nothing has been added to my collection in a few years, but you never know, so it's important to keep on looking.


----------



## pupman (Sep 5, 2011)

Your fight  these insect powders have really taken off,there's alot of people with a representative few but not very meny major collections around I can think of 4 0r 5 off hand,happy collecting,Kev


----------



## glass man (Sep 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  pupman
> 
> Hi Jamie, Great hearing from you too! I guess I have my good times and bad times and I looked at my bug bottles and remembered how huch fun I had collecting them and when one of the folks from the forum wanted info on bug bottles I decided to get in the forum a little and try to drum up old friends and as you can see I was successful!!!!
> Wow that jacobs had to be sweet! You don't have a picture do you? $1800.00 is some real heavy dough for  a bugger,makes me wonder what mine are really worth now.No matter I enjoy them and really wouldn't get rid of them unless I had to.If you come up with any I would love to have a shot at them,Best Regards,Kev


 


 WISH  I did have a picture of it Kev. This was in 1994 and at the time didn't think much of it till the person told me he sold it for 1800 bucks! [I think he did as he wasn't a lier..but was a wheeler dealer!]Of course the Jacob  pharmacy helped it...cause of the coca cola conection..I sold a bill head from Jacobs dated 1886 for 25 dollars long ago...Now I realise how rare the bottle was never seen one since and  the bottle shows I get to are not far from ATLANTA ..home of JACOBS!DANG one of those"If I had only known!"JAMIE


----------

